# What is it ?



## offtrail (Aug 12, 2016)

I do a lot of fishing so most of my bottle finds come from the water. Found some kind of electric box with a bracket for a telephone pole. When was the last time you seen something like this made of wood... can you say fire hazard! Anyhow it was completely under water so i'm guessing that's way it's in pretty good shape.


----------



## RCO (Aug 12, 2016)

was it found near any old hydro/telegraph lines or location of old lines ? if so that might be a clue what it was for and where it was from . but not sure exactly what it is


----------



## offtrail (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't know without looking at the local history, being wood it's hard to tell how far down river it has traveled...thanks for replying.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2016)

My best guess is a homemade wire anchor for wires coming into a farmhouse-barn maybe store/business of some sort, from power or communication lines.  Hard to tell if it is for telephone/telegraph or power 110-220 volts AC maybe even DC. I think it would be mounted with the solid board that the insulators are mounted on up so it would provide cover for the connections, just a wild guess.....Andy


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2016)

An insulator collector would be interested in that. That's me, not to own but to analyze. It's power, not telegraph / telephone, looks like a knife switch, lots of metal missing. I don't know much about such things so posting to the insulator group might result in more definitive information.
Jim


----------



## offtrail (Aug 13, 2016)

botlguy said:


> An insulator collector would be interested in that. That's me, not to own but to analyze. It's power, not telegraph / telephone, looks like a knife switch, lots of metal missing. I don't know much about such things so posting to the insulator group might result in more definitive information.
> Jim


That's a great idea...thanks!


----------



## offtrail (Aug 13, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> My best guess is a homemade wire anchor for wires coming into a farmhouse-barn maybe store/business of some sort, from power or communication lines.  Hard to tell if it is for telephone/telegraph or power 110-220 volts AC maybe even DC. I think it would be mounted with the solid board that the insulators are mounted on up so it would provide cover for the connections, just a wild guess.....Andy


At least you had a guess, not me all i know it has something to do with electric...thanks for helping.


----------

